# Land around jamestown



## Sponsy12 (Nov 22, 2004)

I am in jamestown for the weekend and I brought my bow with looking to shoot a buck down here. Went out and put on 100 miles scouting, saw plent of deer but I don't think I saw a piece of land that wasn't posted. Does anybody know of some public land around here that I could hunt?


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Lots of places on Pipestem are open to public hunting. Also Arrowwood refuge is open for deer hunting and there are several areas near AW that are in Plots. And just because it's posted doesn't mean you can't hunt, ask, alot of the guys around here will allow bowhunters, they just want to know who is out there. You will run into some who won't let you hunt, but alot will.

Good luck!

huntin1


----------



## Sponsy12 (Nov 22, 2004)

thanks I look around those areas.

The land that is owned by the Corp of engineers by pipestem near that public rifle range, is hunting allowed on that, I'm not sure because all I saw was no unauthorized vehicle signs


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Yes, those tree's to the west of the rifle range are open to hunting. There are several spots farther west as well, and on the other side of the lake too.

huntin1


----------



## Sponsy12 (Nov 22, 2004)

Ok thanks, I talked to a guy shooting and he said it wasn't allowed all around there.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

The areas out there are pretty well marked for no hunting. The corps have put up signs indicating where you can and cannot drive, as well as where you cannot hunt.

Take the gravel that goes north out of the rifle range parking lot, toward the lake. When you come to the T intersection go left, follow the road, soon you will go up a short hill, the road then goes right, ( the road also goes left but is signed for authorized vehicles only) after going right just follow the road around to the west side of the trees, that road will go south along the west side of the trees for about a mile and run into a main gravel road that goes east - west. You can hunt anywhere in those trees and even though you are close to the range, deer move through there often. I've shot several there.

If you don't mind walking, when you are on the north side of those trees,just before you turn to go south, look to your right. You will see some trees on top of a hill across a valley, those can also be hunted and have deer in them. You can actually drive pretty close to these trees from another direction, but unless you know your way around out there I wouldn't, the most direct trail to them is not an open trail.

Many of the roads and trails on both sides of pipestem can be driven, just watch for signs. They are posted in some areas for no vehicle traffic. Some of the trails lead to wooded areas that sometimes contain deer and can be hunted. Again, just look for signs that would prohibit hunting.

huntin1


----------



## Sponsy12 (Nov 22, 2004)

Thank you very much for the help, I am going out there tommorow to check it out. Will let you know how it goes.
Thanks again


----------



## Bushwacker (Mar 30, 2003)

Why don't you go over to the Great Plains Directory Service in Jamestown and buy a Plat Book. It lists land ownership and even has the address and phone number of the landowners. That way you can contact landowners for permission. By now a lot of them probably will allow hunters because they are done themselves. I believe they are upstairs in the dowtown mall. Those books are well worth the money.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

zzzzzzz


----------

